# WILLOW EDDIES



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

WILLOW EDDIES IN LAKE CHARLES LOUISIANA. HAS ANYONE BEEN HERE AND WHAT IS THE PARK LIKE? ME AND MY GROUP RACK DEEP BOYZ IS LOOKING TO GO RIDE HERE SOMETIME THIS MONTH. IF YOU HAVE PICS POST OR ANY INFORMATION PLEASE ADVISE. :thinking:


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Yea drew its an awesome park. I have been there countless times and would never hesitate to go back. Lots of area to ride, not many people know about it, I have been there a couple times and the only people there were the ones that came with me also there is no dumb kids roaming around. Plus they have lots and lots of DEEP holes. And when it rains alot the park almost floods so its very fun. The best part about it is that they have a river that runs through it with 4 sand bars and its almost crystal clear. (third and fouth sand bar are the best). So no matter how dry it is you can still get well over rack deep. If you know your way you can cross the river at the 3rd sand bar unless you ride like mike but i wont go there lol. The owners are a husband and wife and they are awesome people. 

Couple things to remember is that if you go always call the day before and check with them to make sure they are open or not completely under water and bring anything you need cause the nearest store is about 25min away. They park also has no consession or anything just a hose to wash off your bike. I find that the best place to park is in the back after you pay at the little camp keep going down the gravel road and it will open up and go to the left. There is also a couple deep parking lot holes that are really fun. 

Oh and if you dont know where you are going you will proabbly get lost. Best to have someone that has been there before to go with you cause you take nothing but gravel road for about 8 miles or so and it makes about 10 turns lol.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

aww yea. thatnks jessie. Also i kno the mike story haha he cryed the hole way home( still love ya brother) haha. it sounds really fun. i kno its in topsy louisiana but other than that idk. i wanna ride there and a couple of people that are in my group wanna go to. We hear good things. Rack deep is us lol. Bro u needa get another bike to come ride with us dude!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

how much it cost to get in jess?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Its 20 bucks for you and your bike plus an additional 10 for a rider. Oh and if you give me a couple weeks ill have me a new bike and yall could follow me up there. I sold the YFZ yesterday. Looking for a 420 and i have alot of BIGGG plans for it.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aww yea we can give u a couple of weeks. What ya plans for it? I just dropped off am brother in laws 420 at zack Meeche house to put 35% he in it so his bikes gunna sling some mudd now. U found any bikes yet?


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Its a fun little park when its wet. There are quite a few bad holes to play in and a couple nice sandbars. I used to go there a lot but I rarely go anymore since Sabine ATV Park opened. I go every few months just for a change of scenery. I wish they would cut some more trails and do a little maintenance on what they have. There are some places that are **** near impossible with no good way around and have been that way for a very long time. 

I may be up for a trip down there late this month if it isnt too dry.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

I'll give you a couple hints...tall, 32's, big paddle, 69%GR. :rockn:

I miss showing up all the big bikes on my lil rancher lol. I went to the fast scene for a month and i hated it....Cant booze a cruz!!


----------



## BlackDawg (Jul 4, 2011)

We went back in April after the flood waters went down, and it was pretty bad. There were trees blocking a lot of the trails, and trees completely blocking the sandbar trails along the river. We couldn't really get anywhere. It would definitely pay to have someone with you that really knows the park well. They really need to do a good bit of maintenance out there, and they might have since then. Bring plenty of mosquito dope and a good snake bite kit. I had a moccasin curled up under my bike right after I rolled it off the trailer. And good luck finding it!!!


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

aww yea jessie wanna see this thing. u found one yet? the snake i got with ma 45 in ma truck lol. and I HOPE ITS CLEARED UP. hOW IS SABINE PARK. MAY GO RIDE OUT THERE


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Never been to Sabine, but a while back i went with Hormell and them and we just carried like 3 chainsaws in the back the ranger and cleared anything that was blocking the trails....gets brownie points with the owner lol


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

u suck A**, i kno hormell to, me and zack are tight he works there. hes the one that maped ma bike. good guy very good guy. im getting ol2 from him to


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Fasho. Ill hit you up when i get my bike and ill show you "Rack Deep Boyz" what rack deep really is lmao. Hopefully I will get it within the next two weeks. I'm looking at that red one on atv fanatics....apparently its a young kid who has it and his momma wouldnt let him trade so im trying to buy it from him. Needs a new top end so i should be able to get it for a good price.


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> aww yea jessie wanna see this thing. u found one yet? the snake i got with ma 45 in ma truck lol. and I HOPE ITS CLEARED UP. hOW IS SABINE PARK. MAY GO RIDE OUT THERE


Sabine is huge, about 3000 acres. The sandbar is probably the size of the whole Willow Eddies park lol

They have free heated showers, wash racks, a big store, and RV hookups. You can hit tons of trails or mud ride...Right now its a bit dry but there is still some mud. If you know where to go there are some big deep holes left since they are off the beaten path. The park is less than 2 years old and its on its way to being the best in TX. I'd say River Run has that title now but they have been around for much longer so they do have more trails. The owner (Bric) listens to customers and puts a lot back into the park. The trails are maintained and cleaned unlike a lot of other places.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Col_Sanders said:


> Sabine is huge, about 3000 acres. The sandbar is probably the size of the whole Willow Eddies park lol
> 
> They have free heated showers, wash racks, a big store, and RV hookups. You can hit tons of trails or mud ride...Right now its a bit dry but there is still some mud. If you know where to go there are some big deep holes left since they are off the beaten path. The park is less than 2 years old and its on its way to being the best in TX. I'd say River Run has that title now but they have been around for much longer so they do have more trails. The owner (Bric) listens to customers and puts a lot back into the park. The trails are maintained and cleaned unlike a lot of other places.


aww yea we will be making a ride to this park now.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh and drew im putting some people together to go to the MIMB 4th annual Labor day ride where ever they having it. I think its gonna be at Red Creek. Yall should tag along.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

give me a date jess and if im off work i sure will be there.


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Yea drew its an awesome park. I have been there countless times and would never hesitate to go back. Lots of area to ride, not many people know about it, I have been there a couple times and the only people there were the ones that came with me also there is no dumb kids roaming around. Plus they have lots and lots of DEEP holes. And when it rains alot the park almost floods so its very fun. The best part about it is that they have a river that runs through it with 4 sand bars and its almost crystal clear. (third and fouth sand bar are the best). So no matter how dry it is you can still get well over rack deep. If you know your way you can cross the river at the 3rd sand bar unless you ride like mike but i wont go there lol. The owners are a husband and wife and they are awesome people.
> 
> Couple things to remember is that if you go always call the day before and check with them to make sure they are open or not completely under water and bring anything you need cause the nearest store is about 25min away. They park also has no consession or anything just a hose to wash off your bike. I find that the best place to park is in the back after you pay at the little camp keep going down the gravel road and it will open up and go to the left. There is also a couple deep parking lot holes that are really fun.
> 
> Oh and if you dont know where you are going you will proabbly get lost. Best to have someone that has been there before to go with you cause you take nothing but gravel road for about 8 miles or so and it makes about 10 turns lol.


What part of lake chuck is this place at? I can't think of anywhere other than south lake Charles or going towards Cameron that would have that kind of area to ride?


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Its a bit north of Lake Charles. Topsy is the closest town.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

its just north of lake charles


----------



## browland (Apr 4, 2009)

I sure hate I never heard of
It or got to ride there as long as I lived there. I was always trying to find a place to go ride other than hunting lease or the back yard. Oh well maybe if I go visit I'll go check it out 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Drew when we goin ride? I got my bike....any other members feel free to tag along as well.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

When evewr u ready jess. Txt me brother and we will talk about it


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wanna know about this bike jess needa feel me in on details brother. 337-342-3445


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Hahaha happened once and that's how you ride **** Jess you must have amnesia about all the times dat bayou rolled over lmao


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mike how many times was that? The truths leaking out


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Sorry bout the curse word fellas


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hahaha dang mike pulling up stuff from way way back in the day. What was I like 12 at the time lmao. And to be exact i sank the bayou 9 times before it started smoking.......then i learned what a snorkel was.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Aw yea, ready to ride fellas!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Got your tires drew? And how about a trip to willow eddies on the 23rd?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

No the outlaw 2s should b in next week. Also i got ma 30 backs on her now and that sounds good with me.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Alright the date is set for the 24th. Mike will be able to make that one and im gonna drag out a few of my buddies as well. Drew text me later in the week and we can set up a place to meet up and yall can follow me.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

10-4 i gotta ride on ma backs laws wont be in till 2 weeeks. Just called me today. Kinda bumbed


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

Bruteforce10 said:


> Alright the date is set for the 24th. Mike will be able to make that one and im gonna drag out a few of my buddies as well. Drew text me later in the week and we can set up a place to meet up and yall can follow me.



The 24th is a Sunday. Better call ahead of time and make sure he will be open. I doubt I'll be going but its possible, especially if we get some rain this week.


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Col_Sanders said:


> The 24th is a Sunday. Better call ahead of time and make sure he will be open. I doubt I'll be going but its possible, especially if we get some rain this week.


 
yall havent been getting rain? its been raining here in breaux bridge everyday since last thursday. I know we are going ride at Gravity ally saterday should be alot of water and mudd!


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I was up in Dallas last weekend so I'm not sure. How big is that Gravity Alley place?


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Pretty big place. It's 5 mins from my house and we went ride 4 weeks ago and in 1 day we didn't ride the hole park. It took us 2 1/2 hrs just to get to the end of 1 trail and intersect with another


I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------

